# Estate Agents - Alicante Region



## Aileen&Hazel (May 21, 2012)

Hello again! Moving out in August with my daughter, and just wondering if anyone can suggest any estate agents to use? I've lined up a few private viewing but would like to get in touch with an estate agent to keep my options open... and want to make sure i'm not shafted!

I've heard of Guia and OPgroupspain; has anyone heard of/used these agents before?

Also... are there any others agents i should look into?

Gracias!
Aileen and Hazel


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Aileen&Hazel said:


> Hello again! Moving out in August with my daughter, and just wondering if anyone can suggest any estate agents to use? I've lined up a few private viewing but would like to get in touch with an estate agent to keep my options open... and want to make sure i'm not shafted!
> 
> I've heard of Guia and OPgroupspain; has anyone heard of/used these agents before?
> 
> ...


i dont know of any agents in that area, but assuming that you are just renting, its fair to say that negotiating is the norm these days, due to the crisis. Also you will be asked to pay one month deposit and one month rent up front, altho sometimes you can pay more rent up front to get a better deal. Also to be legal the rental agreement needs to be in Spanish


Jo xxx


----------



## Aileen&Hazel (May 21, 2012)

jojo said:


> i dont know of any agents in that area, but assuming that you are just renting, its fair to say that negotiating is the norm these days, due to the crisis. Also you will be asked to pay one month deposit and one month rent up front, altho sometimes you can pay more rent up front to get a better deal. Also to be legal the rental agreement needs to be in Spanish
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hiya Jo. I do tend to do a bit of haggling at the market but not with the property market; so i'll try to get my skills up to scratch! 

Do you know of any agents within the Alicante region?

Thanks for the advice

Aileen x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not just put in an internet search, e.g. something on the lines of:
agencia de alquiler de pisos casas Alicante


----------



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

It would be better if you stated a town rather than the Alicante region. Given the name of the town or towns it would be easier to sugest specialist agents within that area.


----------

